# Asian Communities In Canada?



## zanv (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello! My wife and I are currently in Thailand and we would like to know where in Canada there are large Asian communities. We would like to especially know of Filipino and Chinese communities that are fairly large and accepted well within the community as a whole. Of course, we would like a city that is clean and safe, and the outlying areas and country around it to be safe and clean as well.

Thank you very much and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*asian*



zanv said:


> Hello! My wife and I are currently in Thailand and we would like to know where in Canada there are large Asian communities. We would like to especially know of Filipino and Chinese communities that are fairly large and accepted well within the community as a whole. Of course, we would like a city that is clean and safe, and the outlying areas and country around it to be safe and clean as well.
> 
> Thank you very much and hope to hear from you soon!


 There is a large community in Toronto Ontario named 'Little China' , also a large one in British Columbia , they also have a huge Asian market complex .
Canada is mostly clean and safe where-ever you go , it is not Asia, you get fined for littering . Canada is basically an immigrant friendly country , in fact , so friendly , immigrants seem to have more 'Rights' than Canadians in thier own country , no joking !!! Colin


----------



## divastarz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi!
Toronto is the best place for you! We have a large Chinese & Filipino community here. We even have a huge mall (Pacific Mall) as if you were in Hongkong! Also we have 3 China towns. Our Filipino community is very large too! We have a multi-cultural city! Clean and safe!!! 

Goodluck!


----------



## zanv (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! This really has given us several ideas, and we'd probably be interested in Toronto over Vancouver. Can anyone give a brief description of their experience with the visa process and how difficult it is? It is a dry read about immigration at the embassy website, and just a brief rundown from someone who has done it would be a great (and very welcome) supplement. I think it'd help to point out that I'm retired and may or may not open a business. Again, thanks to you all!


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*asians in canada*



zanv said:


> Hello! My wife and I are currently in Thailand and we would like to know where in Canada there are large Asian communities. We would like to especially know of Filipino and Chinese communities that are fairly large and accepted well within the community as a whole. Of course, we would like a city that is clean and safe, and the outlying areas and country around it to be safe and clean as well.
> 
> Thank you very much and hope to hear from you soon!


hi the area you should check out is Calgary second biggest communities in canada and growing and very low taxes a great place to start with
regard ray


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

zanv said:


> Thanks for the replies! This really has given us several ideas, and we'd probably be interested in Toronto over Vancouver. Can anyone give a brief description of their experience with the visa process and how difficult it is? It is a dry read about immigration at the embassy website, and just a brief rundown from someone who has done it would be a great (and very welcome) supplement. I think it'd help to point out that I'm retired and may or may not open a business. Again, thanks to you all!


You should be aware that Canada does not have an Immigration system for retirees. You cannot just come here and setup shop or home. The requirements for admission into the country are very strict and, despite being dry reading, you should take the time to digest the Government of Canada website on Immigration.


----------

